# What to use for Coloring for Lip Balm



## LusciousHoney

You really need to use a lip safe, oil soluble colorant. I got mine at Wholesale Supplies Plus www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com . They tell you what a particular colorant is suited for. The "mica sparkles" and the "neon brights" have lip safe/oil soluble colors. 
Not sure what kind of effect you are looking to achieve (maybe just enough color to distiguish between the different varieties?), you DO need to add quite a bit of powder to see any effect on the lips (which skews the recipe and feel of the balm). Although I have about 4 micas and 2 neon brights, they are not easy to work with and honestly, I think I feel them on my lips. I am currently not using colorants in my balms (they didn't sell well).


----------



## westmich-erny

Thanks.
I just discovered MMS www.thesage.com . They have some very inexpensive liquid oil soluble colorant that looks easy to use.


----------



## LusciousHoney

SHOOT!!! I just received an order from MMS! 
Those colors look awesome! If you order some, let us know how they work.


----------

